# Poodle pom-poms



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok so how do you create the pom poms on a poodles legs???:alberteinstein:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm interested to hear the responses on this one too! I can manage the pom on the tail but it's never quite perfect. **sigh** The legs are hard enough (for me) without the bracelets! LOL


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a great how-to thread on trimming the pom above the feet. I'm assumming you could do the same technique for the hair on the top of the leg, too. This is from Flyingduster!

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/3856-bevels.html


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

That's amazing! Thanks, Sandooch.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

You're welcome. I found it so helpful, too.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol! 

Yup, do the bevel thing on the top, BUT make sure you do it "too high" (hold your hand [to make the line you cut around] up much higher than where you stopped clipping), as gravity takes effect and drags the 'bevel' down a LOT more than along the bottoms!! If you cut the top bevel level with the top of the pom in this style, it'll look a bit like a pine-cone rather than a round pom... But other than that, it works well for tail poms too.


----------

